# RV Storage Condos



## Risky_business (Feb 7, 2006)

I am developing 96 RV storage condos in Beaumont, California, near Riverside/Moreno Valley.

We are still in the planning stages, and would like to hear some feedback on the design and sizes RVers would opt for. Also, any amenities that come to mind would be great.

These units will be sold, not rented, with a monthly assoication dues of about $40.00. Cost to own one of these would be approx $350.00 per month, inclusive of the association dues, but not including property taxes.

Thank you for your help..


----------



## hertig (Feb 7, 2006)

RV Storage Condos

Storage and Condos are words I'm not used to seeing together, so I'm not clear what you are planning.  Is it a 'condo' for the RV, i.e. enclosed storage?  Or is it a 'RV park' where a person owns their lot (so he can both store and use the RV)?  

What do you get for your $350 per month.  $40 for the association dues, but what is the other $310 a month for?  Or is that the payment on a loan to buy?

Having every 'condo' the same size would be the most conveniant to design and charge for, but it might be more profitable to have varying sizes (can fit more condos in).  Figuring out the mix, now that is the challenge


----------



## Risky_business (Feb 14, 2006)

RV Storage Condos

Sorry for taking so long to get back to you on this issue. I have been out of town.

The $350 a month is an approx amount if you were to finance one of these units, based on a sales price of 60K with 20% down. 

Units can be configured to different depths. If you look at the plot paln on the website- http://www.rvstorage.biz you will see the middle buildings are 100' deep. The divider in the middle of the building can be moved to allow for 60-70-80 or even a 100' pull through unit.

We will sell this project in phases, so as demand on sizes becomes clear, we can then adapt to it.

I hope this helps.


----------



## hertig (Feb 14, 2006)

RV Storage Condos

Looks really nifty.  Almost makes me wish I lived in California   

When you say 'dump station', is that one on site (and where), or one in each unit?  It does appear there is water and sewer available in each unit (it implies you can built a bathroom in your unit).  Electricity, of course, although it is a bit confusing to see '70 amps'.  Is that a standard 50 amp RV socket (really 2 x 50 amps out of phase) and standard outlets on a 20 amp breaker?

What is included in the association fee?  Water & sewer?  Use of the clubhouse?

What are the areas between the buildings (like between A & B, or E & F) for?  Parking?

Any thought about putting in skylights? Ventilation fans?  Exhaust handling?

Have you considered having a subset for 'rent' instead of purchase?


----------



## Risky_business (Feb 14, 2006)

RV Storage Condos

When you say 'dump station', is that one on site (and where), or one in each unit? 

We have to be careful what we put inside the units. Zoning issues could crop up. If we were to put sewer into each unit, then we have to plumb water....then it almost becomes a house, which takes the design and zoning to a whole different level.

It does appear there is water and sewer available in each unit (it implies you can built a bathroom in your unit). 

It was an option, but as we further the design, it is looking like that may not be feasable. See above. The City is taking a hard look at this. They do not want people living in these units. If we put too much inside, i.e., plumbing, it could cause problems.

Electricity, of course, although it is a bit confusing to see '70 amps'. Is that a standard 50 amp RV socket (really 2 x 50 amps out of phase) and standard outlets on a 20 amp breaker?

One 30 amp for the RV, two 20 amps for lights, outlets, security etc.

What is included in the association fee? Water & sewer? Use of the clubhouse?

Water, Landscaping, Sewer, Clubhouse, Wash Station Pressure washers, and deionized water, general maintenance, insurance, security gates,
Area electricty (common area), and facilities replacement costs. 

What are the areas between the buildings (like between A & B, or E & F) for? Parking?

Yes for parking. However, if the membership wants, we can cover them, and rent them out for covered RV Storage. The area behind the clubhouse is 100' deep and serves as a two bay wash station.
The dump stations will be on either side of the clubhouse.

Any thought about putting in skylights? No. Maintenance and security issues. The doors will be sectional with the top panel will have decorative windows.



 Ventilation fans? Yes.  


Exhaust handling? Not sure on that one. You mean a pipe placed on the exhaust? Doubtful but worth thinking about.

Have you considered having a subset for 'rent' instead of purchase?

Yes. I will take ten units on my own. Several others are thinking of doing the same.


Hope this helps.


----------



## hertig (Feb 15, 2006)

RV Storage Condos

Yes, helps a lot, thanks.  Sounds like a really useful concept.  

Will 50 amp, dual phase electricity (for bigger RVs) be available as an option instead of the 30 amp?

Will there be (non-potable) water at each dump station?  How about 1 or more potable water stations (not near the dump stations to prevent contamination)?

Yes, flexible hoses to put over the main/generater exhausts to suck the fumes out of the building during any running.  Perhaps not as big a deal for the main motorhome exhaust, but may be important for the generator (which needs to be run a few hours each month).  Or for working on cars.  You could build the port into each unit and then offer a kit (hose, exhaust adapter and suction device) to install it if the owner desires.


----------



## Risky_business (Feb 15, 2006)

RV Storage Condos

Yes, helps a lot, thanks. Sounds like a really useful concept.

Will 50 amp, dual phase electricity (for bigger RVs) be available as an option instead of the 30 amp?

Optionally, yes. Most anything can be done.

Will there be (non-potable) water at each dump station? 

Yes. It is required.

How about 1 or more potable water stations (not near the dump stations to prevent contamination)?

Yes. Not sure where, but that will be done.


Yes, flexible hoses to put over the main/generater exhausts to suck the fumes out of the building during any running. Perhaps not as big a deal for the main motorhome exhaust, but may be important for the generator (which needs to be run a few hours each month). Or for working on cars. You could build the port into each unit and then offer a kit (hose, exhaust adapter and suction device) to install it if the owner desires.

Great idea. I'll look into it.


----------



## hertig (Feb 15, 2006)

RV Storage Condos

It seems you've thought of just about everything zoning will allow.  Pre and post trip setup (washing, dumping, filling with water, charging batteries).  

Will there be a dumpster on site?  Vacuums at the wash stations (although this might be a problem due to length of hose required)?

Only other thing I can think of (at the moment  would be a service bay where the owners could change fluids and lube chassis.  Don't know the insurance and zoning implications of this so may not be practical, or may require a fee to use.    

WIll there be a bathroom in the clubhouse?  Have you considered having a few high capacity commercial washing machines/driers in there (coin operated)?

Will it be wired in such a way that one could add 50 Amps after the unit is built?  Or would you have to order it before construction?  

Will it be set up so you can add 50 amps when buying a unit from an owner who did not have it installed?

Will there be 2 electrical services in the 100 foot loog units so that any combination of units made can both have electric?

How tall will the entry doors be?  Most bigger RVs seem to be over 12 ft, with some at the 'legal' limit of 13' 6" (and possibly some are even taller).


----------



## Risky_business (Feb 15, 2006)

RV Storage Condos

It seems you've thought of just about everything zoning will allow. Pre and post trip setup (washing, dumping, filling with water, charging batteries).

Yes, I have been working on this concept for over four years.

Will there be a dumpster on site? Vacuums at the wash stations (although this might be a problem due to length of hose required)?

Yes. There will be two dumpsters, on either side of the dump stations. 
Vacuums will probably not be installed. Hose length, and most RVers have vacuums in their rigs already.

Only other thing I can think of (at the moment  would be a service bay where the owners could change fluids and lube chassis. Don't know the insurance and zoning implications of this so may not be practical, or may require a fee to use.

I had considered creating a bay with underground access, however, many rvers lack the skills to perform such things. Some do, like myself and it would be a great feature, but I see nothing but problems with such a facility. Oil and hazardous materials disposal, slip and fall, people hogging the bay for days on end when they get in trouble while replacing a part on their RV. More trouble that it would be worth. 

WIll there be a bathroom in the clubhouse? Have you considered having a few high capacity commercial washing machines/driers in there (coin operated)?

Yes bathrooms with showers. Washing Machines?
Considered, but probably not. Again, that could become a maintenance issue. I worry about abuse by some, spoiling the amenities for all. I could plumb it and it the community wants it, I could do it.


Will it be wired in such a way that one could add 50 Amps after the unit is built? Or would you have to order it before construction?

Depends on the building location and the location of the meters. I would say yes, but to do it while the property is being built would be almost a no cost/no brainer. After it is built, and if you have to pull wire up to 200', it could get expensive.

Will it be set up so you can add 50 amps when buying a unit from an owner who did not have it installed?

Hard to say. See above.

Will there be 2 electrical services in the 100 foot loog units so that any combination of units made can both have electric?

If I understand your question, yes, the 100' long units will be designed to be 2 50' units. If you have a person with a 100' long unit, they will have two meters for the "duplex" unit. It would make sense since if that person wanted to later sell his unit, he might have better success putting the divider back in and selling to 50'ers rather than one 100'er. Then again, you never really know.

How tall will the entry doors be? Most bigger RVs seem to be over 12 ft, with some at the 'legal' limit of 13' 6" (and possibly some are even taller).

The clear door heights are 14' with interior clear heights of 16'. Tons of room.

Thaks for all of your suggestions.

Ted


----------



## hertig (Feb 15, 2006)

RV Storage Condos

Yes, you understood my question about the 100' long units, and the way you are doing it is just right.  I didn't even consider the advantages of being able to turn your 100' unit into 2 smaller ones.

Have you calculated the extra cost to put in the wiring at least for 50 amps?  You could still put in the breaker and outlet for 30 amps, but this would facilitate upgrading with purchase or at a later date, with a charge for the bigger outlet and breaker, of course.  Perhaps even offer a combination option with both types of outlets.  If it would be prohibitive to put in the heavier wiring for all units, then perhaps it would be practical to do it for just some (the nearest) of the buildings.  Could perhaps even charge a small premium for the units so set up for their future flexibility.

It just seems that most 35 - 40' and bigger RVs are set up for the 50 Amps.  But perhaps they can get by with 30 Amps; mine will, just barely.  Also, aside from checking things out, don't know how often one would need full power during storage.

Its too late at night ; I just came up with another idea which is really out there.  Diesel fuel tanks are best stored full; it might be of use to provide a 'top off' service (diesel only).  You definitely don't want to try to install a built-in gas station, but I've seen these 'gas station trucks'; something like this might be practical.  Charge high enough of a premium so that people would only use it to top off.


----------



## Risky_business (Feb 15, 2006)

RV Storage Condos

Diesel.....California??? No can do. Any sort of gas, slovent, fuel is a BIG no-no in this state, unless you want to deal with the AQMD, Air Resources, EPA, and any other agency with an initial. 

Keep the ideas coming.

Ted


----------



## team3360 (Feb 15, 2006)

RV Storage Condos

You would be better off wiring each unit with its own breaker box with a main breaker of 100 amps.You dont need big boxes just small boxes like add on boxes. I"ve seen boxes with 4,6 and 8 breakers. You dont want to under supply if these storage/repair. you could very easily use over 50 amps at one time if someone had an air compressor,battery charger, water heater, 2 air conditioners (bigger units have 2) and other tools starting up at the same time.   Just a thought, I have 100 amps run to my 3 car garage direct from my meter and I have blown the main pulling to much electric ,,,  compressor , welder , plasma cutter, ect.all in use at same time          TEAM3360


----------



## risky business (Dec 9, 2006)

RE: RV Storage Condos

Fast forward 10 months-

My project has sold out in three days after the release of the first phase. The reaction and support of this concept is starting to prove itself. 

Our next phase goes on sale in April of 07.

Thanks to all for all of your help.

Ted


----------



## deniloo (Dec 10, 2006)

RE: RV Storage Condos

Iguess this might be useful to some but70Kfor storage? Seems expensive to store an RV. Maybe withthe higher cost of living in California this is a good value but here in Michigan $70,000 would store an RV for more years than most people will be alive. I guess I just don't understand the concept.......


----------



## risky business (Dec 10, 2006)

RE: RV Storage Condos

Storage in Southern Cal ifornia is very expensive. For enclosed storage, it ranges from 375 to 600 a month. Using the 70K figure you mentioned, your monthly is about 340 a month after a 20% down payment. Less than renting. Also, here in our area, property tends to appreciate pretty quickly. You can't do that with a rental. Plus there are some tax benefits to owning. There are none with renting.


----------



## risky business (May 19, 2009)

RE: RV Storage Condos

Fast forward 2 1/2 years. The project is done. and if I do say so myself, quite beautiful.

The construction process was long and difficult. Everything that I mentioned 2 years ago in this thread pretty much came true. Poser, dump stations, laundry, security,
all the things talked about earlier have all been included in the project. 

I mentioned that the first pre sales phase sold out quickly, and would you believe that many of those first phase buyers are still with me. They have been in escrow for 2  1/2 years.
Talk about sticking power. 

If any of you would like to come by and say hi, the web address is www.rvstorage.biz and we are located in Beaumont California.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 20, 2009)

Re: RV Storage Condos

Oh boy ...


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 10, 2010)

Re: RV Storage Condos

Oh boy, again.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 10, 2010)

Re: RV Storage Condos

Tex, think you will run out of "OH BOY" with this guy. :laugh:  He must be A.D.D. so guess we came overlook him.  Bet he has not sold one to a RVUSA member.  Let me see he has made 19 post.  Has any been of any use? :evil:


----------



## drew1xx (Jul 21, 2010)

RE: RV Storage Condos

I looked at these condos. their nice but i found this website that did a comparison to indoor RV storage and outdoor RV storage. The wesbsite was http://www.RVstorageInfo.com This websites comparison was really interesting. After I read the article I thought better about using these indoor RV storage like condos.


----------

